# Regular Season Game 77 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (33-43) @ Sacramento Kings (40-37)*​*Sunday, April 9, 8:00 p.m.*​*Arco Arena*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*KINGS*




































Bibby / Wells / Artest / Thomas / Miller​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets will look to play spoiler Sunday night in Sacramento as they play their fifth consecutive road game against the Kings. Sacramento (39-37) enters the weekend three games up in the win column over the Hornets for the eighth and final spot in the Western Conference playoff race. The Kings are at the Clippers Friday, while Houston will be in Oakland for a match-up with the Warriors.
> 
> Sunday will mark the fourth and final meeting between these two teams this season. Houston has taken two of the first three meetings this season, including a 106-95 win at Arco Arena in December.
> 
> ...


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

lossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

dont fight for your contract,fight for Rox's future pleas


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo, WoAiNBA, your attitude is unexceptable! (no any offensive language by any means)
I want to see our young guys compete hard as they can, now it doesn't matter whether we win or not. We need Head play head game. Swift plays swift game. Our players need to keep up the good works, that's is what we appreciate. Yao would have a good game also. 

Now whether we lose or not the draft rank is pretty much locked down, we would maybe get 10th or 11th. so, yeah, no need trying to lose now.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I hate the fact that we won the last game. It's so disgusting! WE NEEDED THAT LOSS!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If we don't lose enough games, we still could move up in the draft.
I think the Raptors want to trade their pick.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

deanchueng said:


> Yo, WoAiNBA, your attitude is unexceptable! (no any offensive language by any means)
> I want to see our young guys compete hard as they can, now it doesn't matter whether we win or not. We need Head play head game. Swift plays swift game. Our players need to keep up the good works, that's is what we appreciate. Yao would have a good game also.
> 
> Now whether we lose or not the draft rank is pretty much locked down, we would maybe get 10th or 11th. so, yeah, no need trying to lose now.


totally agree. Tanking is so digusting and I doubt it would really do much good to us, given our current record.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Now this is loss #44, id be suprised if we won


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

surprisingly.. I would like to point out.. that JVG said something positive after the last game.. he said that Chuck did well and was ready to play. 

I nearly snorted milk out my nose reading that.. I was in such shock!!

I say play Yao and all bench guys... even Bowen! Let him play point or something. 

Is Lampe hurt?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> surprisingly.. I would like to point out.. that JVG said something positive after the last game.. he said that Chuck did well and was ready to play.


That's a good sign, but I'd say just start Rafer, Head, Bogans, Hayes, Yao lineup for the last 8 or so games.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They might as well put Artest on Yao, since Brad Miller sure as hell isn't going to be able to stop him. Would be a waste to lock down Bogans, anyway.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

cornholio said:


> I think the Raptors want to trade their pick.


I've heard this too. Who on Houston would they trade it for (besides McGrady and Yao)? If Rob Babcock was still there I'm sure they would trade the pick for Ryan Bowen and a second round pick, but now I'm not so sure we'd get quite as good a deal.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

trade swift for charlie + 1st pick 

.. and ye lose plz


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lmao, half of 1st Q, garbage time already?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Bogans is playing nicely so far tonight.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Why does Yao always play relatively poorly against the Kings? He can never seem to hit shots against them. It's certainly got nothing to do with Miller, who always was a bad defender and is only getting worse.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

49-35 down at the half, that was pretty pathetic by all accounts.

And I guess when JVG said Chuck was ready to play, he didn't mean a full minute; just 45 seconds.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not watching the game but is alston 0-9 against mike bibby? is it getting past bibby's defense he has problems with, or is the interior presence of brad miller just too much to finish against?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> im not watching the game but is alston 0-9 against mike bibby? is it getting past bibby's defense he has problems with, or is the interior presence of brad miller just too much to finish against?
> 
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


No, the Kings have identified him as unstoppable around the hoop and automatic from downtown, so they've assigned Ron Artest to guard him. Oh, and he's also being doubled off the ball.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rafer is great at running and getting out on the break but really has no idea what to do once he gets closer to the basket. The mental aspect of playmaking is just not there for Rafer, he can make nice passes but doesn't create for others (outside of a few instances each game)... although he doesn't need to be a playmaker when McGrady is healthy. Someone like Brevin Knight would be much better for a McGrady-less team. After an entire season we still haven't done anything about getting a natural playmaker at the 1, a *starting* 2, and a power-forward of the future(rebounder/defender).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, Yao got pissed: spiked the ball to the floor and yelled "fuc*", NICE **** FLOP BONZI!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well, there goes another loss..


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

For those who watched the game, why did Yao get a technical? The Rockets got a lot tonight.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

can we please lose our last 5 games?

lose those 5 and we should at least drop to the 7th pick(orlando should win a couple games, boston has 3 left at home and are over .500 there, and minnesota has a game left against us and then 2 home games where they are well above .500).


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> can we please lose our last 5 games?
> 
> lose those 5 and we should at least drop to the 7th pick(orlando should win a couple games, boston has 3 left at home and are over .500 there, and minnesota has a game left against us and then 2 home games where they are well above .500).


LoL, they need all the help they can get right now..


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> LoL, they need all the help they can get right now..


Especially in what looks like *might* be a weak draft.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> For those who watched the game, why did Yao get a technical?


--


kisstherim said:


> lol, Yao got pissed: spiked the ball to the floor and yelled "fuc*", NICE **** FLOP BONZI!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes A Loss


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

jworth said:


> Especially in what looks like *might* be a weak draft.


there are some guys in this draft that would be great compliments to yao and tmac on the wing(roy, carney, gay). hopefully at least one(and my pick of the 3 would be roy) can last to the rockets pick.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rockets wont get those picks if they keep winning


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch, Rafer with 1 point??



> SACRAMENTO, CALIF. - Of all the times Yao Ming has crashed to the court, this looked different. This looked worse.
> 
> He had just put in the rebound of a Rafer Alston miss but landed awkwardly, turning his right ankle. Yao grimaced and reached for his ankle before he hit the floor.
> The Rockets quickly fouled to stop the clock. Jeff Van Gundy sent Dikembe Mutombo to the scorer's table. But Yao limped his way back up the court, waving frantically that he did not want to come out.


What a warrior....


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

chn353 said:


> rockets wont get those picks if they keep winning



lol


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

chn353 said:


> rockets wont get those picks if they keep winning



lmao :clap:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

according to the box score, yao got worked


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ He has some difficulty guarding those jump-shooting centers. A bit like Shaq in that way, really.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> can we please lose our last 5 games?
> 
> lose those 5 and we should at least drop to the 7th pick(orlando should win a couple games, boston has 3 left at home and are over .500 there, and minnesota has a game left against us and then 2 home games where they are well above .500).


Remember the rockets are on a road trip, and they play better on road...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Ouch, Rafer with 1 point??


yeah, but that didnt stop him from taking 11 shots. now *thats* a warrior.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ He has some difficulty guarding those jump-shooting centers. A bit like Shaq in that way, really.


I reckon if he had a better defensive PF than Juwan '4 blocks a year' Howard alongside him he probably wouldn't sink into the paint and off his man so quickly as soon as any opponent slashes into the lane.


----------

